# Air/swim bladder problem



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

One of my female guppies has a swim bladder issue. It's full  and won't empty, so therefor she bobs up like a fishing bobber. She can't swim down at all. Since she is light color I can actually see her swim bladder and it is full of air. I have put her in the birthing net to keep track of her. It's been going on since last Wednesday. I have fasted her, and then gave her peas. She pooed a lot yesterday, but is still full of air. What can I do for her? I've been doing water changes of 25% every other day since Friday.


----------



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

Try garlic just soak her food in a little smashed garlic


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

It sounds like you've done well with fasting and peas. To be honest it doesn't sound good for her, sometimes it happens and in my experience doesn't have a very good recovery rate .


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah, I figured she has stopped reallye eating (though she will eat flakes and did poo a lot) that it's not a good sign. I did treat the tank with tetra fungus guard (box said it treated swim bladder) with little or no improvement. I hate to say, but it is a guppy and they reproduce so much that one less fish won't hurt anything. Still I try and keep everyone healthy. I'll keep trying.


----------



## metroman (May 11, 2012)

I have quite a lot of Guppies in my tank. I have done a water test and the water is okay, but I have lost a few female guppies lately, with what looks like swim bladder problems. The latest one, I had to kill humanely, which I did not like to do(for all it is a fish). The one I had to kill had a large lump coming from its back body, anyone any idea as to what this was. The fish was standing on its head basically, thats why i was suspecting swim bladder problems. This only appears to be happening to the female guppies. I have some tetras, but they are okay, I also have one corydoras catfish in the tank, but that is also okay.
Martin


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

i thought you gave them a little squeeze to sort it out...maybe not on a guppy so small tho


----------

